# Puppy-fix from the Netherlands



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello Hava-holics.....

I am still on cloud nine!!! I went to see my breeder today who has a 4,5 wks litter.....so I got this major puppy-fix hhahahaha!!
I know they are all spoken for...but my gosh I had my heart set on one...as you can tell from the picture!!!

It's midnight and I just can't help but going through all the pics and already working on a 15 min video!! Gosh, I will never get that done before Monday when school starts again and I'm back on Teaching-modus......


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, Suzanne, I would LOVE to grab that little Tri-Color out of your hands! Lucky you to be able to visit and hold baby-puppies....


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Well, it's a 2,5 hr drive...and in relation to the size of my country.....you can drive from south to north in 3,5 hrs and east to west in 2,5 hrs.....so for me that was quite a drive, usually Eric drives but he had to work....however I just could NOT resist the invitation to come and see them  
My breeder knows of me being a Hava-holic....is it anything but anonymous hahahahahahaound:ound:ound:

I am sooo in love with the little tri-colour too...as you can tell hahahaha I never like myself in pictures...but my gosh I am simply radiating with happiness hahahaha 
So here you go...I show a piccie of me online for the world to see....that much on cloud nine I am!! hahahaha


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Suzanne, those are beautiful puppies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Suzanne they are adorable... I cant wait to see the video.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Come on, you can totally steal that puppy!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The puppies are really, really cute. I'm glad you posted the picture of you too - the joy in your face is quite evident!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ohhh..so cute!!!

Hey, I asked once before..but didn't see a response. Are you anywhere near Holland?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tritia, are you referring to the region (the two provinces) in The Netherlands, or the name of the country?
According to this map, she is on the opposite side of the country from the provinces of North and South Holland.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Tritia, are you referring to the region (the two provinces) in The Netherlands, or the name of the country?
> According to this map, she is on the opposite side of the country from the provinces of North and South Holland.


Um, that's right. Holland IS the "the Netherlands"..isn't it??
LOL. 
Can you tell I'm geograpically challenged?? LOL.

Our good friends/neighbors are from Holland. Sometimes they say Holland..other time, the Netherlands. I just sort of thought it was like saying Arkansas one day. And the United States, the next ound:ound:ound:

My friends went a few wks ago back home for their wedding. And now because of something with their visas or something..have to stay till maybe May


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzanne, those are great photos. You definitely radiate joy while holding the pups. Even holding one that's not yours! I can't imagine what you'd be like if it were your own puppy you were holding.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Suzanne, simply wonderful pix. You are such a gifted photographer. Those puppies are just sooo delicious.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tritia said:


> Um, that's right. Holland IS the "the Netherlands"..isn't it??
> LOL.
> Can you tell I'm geograpically challenged?? LOL.
> 
> Our good friends/neighbors are from Holland. Sometimes they say Holland..other time, the Netherlands. I just sort of thought it was like saying Arkansas one day. And the United States, the next ound:ound:ound:


That's the confusing part. A lot of people will call The Netherlands by the name of Holland, but Holland is actually a set of provinces on the West side of the country. It's enough to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That's the confusing part. A lot of people will call The Netherlands by the name of Holland, but Holland is actually a set of provinces on the West side of the country. It's enough to keep you on your toes!


I just called my other friend (who is related to the friends who are over in the Netherlands) and he laughed at me :redface:
Then he said, "hey, ask her if she knows Jon and Sandy". I think he's settin' me up, isn't he?? lol.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! You never know. Suzanne knows people all over the world. She might know Jon and Sandy too. Ha ha!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my Gosh - that puppy is adorable - And you sure do look happy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Suzanne~ You were in heaven! I can tell by the look on your face  Those are adorable pups. I really like the pic of the one sleeping "belly up"...So cute!!! Thanks for sharing these :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting those photos! Now my MHS is flaring up again! I love black and tans. You look so happy in the photos with the pups....will Sierra be getting a sibling soon? :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh be still my heart! My MHS is killing me! I can't look! I can't listen! :lalalOh I gotta look again! <G> I want a puppy! That little angel you're so in love with is a beauty, but I'm noticing those sweet little boys too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What adorable puppies! You are radiating joy. Looks like Sierra's mom is ready for a second Hav baby! More videos for cute furbabies for us to enjoy!:whoo:


----------



## havalicious (Nov 6, 2007)

Simply adorable. I have *major* MHS. My little Kody is 4 1/2 months and I'm putting out feelers now for a playmate towards the end of this year or early 2009. I hope I can hold out that long. Seeing these puppy pics isn't making it easy, but I love them. The coloring on them is fantastic.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Suzanne, you need to employ the super puppy snatching league on your behalf-- that little tri color is just is meant to be with you and sierra!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! Suzanne you take gorgeous pictures! Those puppies are adorable! I see why you look so happy--I would be too. Cute as can be!:hug:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

:wave: Suzanne..

Your photos are great! 

Are you sure none of these cutie pies accidently slipped into your pocket?? ound:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Ahhh, more puppy pics. You know how to feed our need, Suzanne. The little champagne boy has my vote for cutest. 

Wanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You must really be a strong woman!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Suzanne, those puppies are just adorable! I want to go visit puppies! :hurt:

Kimberly, feel like moving to NY? :eyebrows:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hello all  yeah I am still heavily on cloud 9 hahahaha!!

yeah the little girl would fit perfectly with us...but it is not meant to be for us (long story but no playmate for Sierra anytime soon)....our time will come and then it will be just right....


This weekend is quite a busy one...so you'll have to test your patience on the video....

Netherlands/Holland thing.... Holland are only 2 provinces in the Netherlands.... In the Golden Century (1700) those 2 provinces were the center of the world....in the age of exploration and shipbuilding Holland was the place to be.....even though it was already called the Netherlands back then....but because "Holland"was what most nationalities remember/know it by.....the name Holland was used more and more.....it is mostly the people living in the other 9 provinces who always respond a little insulted : No we don't live in Holland we live in the Netherlands *grins*
So yes I do live in the Netherlands, but not in Holland 
I live in the Province called Limburg, main capital Maastricht, the oldest town in the Netherlands ..it was the first place in the netherlands to receive town-rights, first roman settlers that stayed came here about 2000 years ago.....

And yes, she's kidding you hahaha! We're small, but not that small hahahahaha!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Suzanne...It would be great if you could attach some photo's of where you live..:biggrin1:

Here's one from Oregon


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Diane, I have one of those pictures. My DH and one of his brothers went to OR in Sept to visit another one of his brothers.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Suuske747 said:


> Netherlands/Holland thing.... Holland are only 2 provinces in the Netherlands.... In the Golden Century (1700) those 2 provinces were the center of the world....in the age of exploration and shipbuilding Holland was the place to be.....even though it was already called the Netherlands back then....but because "Holland"was what most nationalities remember/know it by.....the name Holland was used more and more.....it is mostly the people living in the other 9 provinces who always respond a little insulted : No we don't live in Holland we live in the Netherlands *grins*
> So yes I do live in the Netherlands, but not in Holland
> I live in the Province called Limburg, main capital Maastricht, the oldest town in the Netherlands ..it was the first place in the netherlands to receive town-rights, first roman settlers that stayed came here about 2000 years ago.....
> 
> And yes, she's kidding you hahaha! We're small, but not that small hahahahaha!!


I love the little history lesson. Thank you! I have a friend who is originally from New York that now lives in Utrecht (it's actually North Holland, but she prefers tos ay Utrecht).


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Leeann..

Looks like they hit a good time so far as the weather! Did they happen to go to Silver Falls??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diane, I was going to say that I know exactly where that is. A dearest girlfriend moved up there and we would go house hunting together and go to lunch at the falls. And everytime we visited for a couple of years, we went too. Now the novelty has worn off, but not the beauty. The falls and the Rogue River are so beautiful. Oh heck, there is a lot of beauty there!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

No they did not go to Silver Falls, too much time on the golf course lol.
His brother lives in Wilsonville.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Suzanne. Love the pictures of the puppies. Your face says it all. I would love a tri. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

